# commnets/criticisms of new tank



## hoamskilet (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm in the process of getting my 125 going. Before things are "final" I wanted to post up some pics to see if anyone has any suggestions, or if it looks good. It's going to be a peacock/hap tank. On to the pics:


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

opcorn: looks great but many people will tell you to lose the plants, i dislike them but it's about preference other than that i think it looks great for a hap/peacock tank especially since ur substrate and tank is dark the fish will really stand out.


----------



## cah (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, tank looks like it is well on it's way :thumb: ! But I would have to agree with bertolli about the plants, they really pop against the black/dark substrate and may take some of the attention away from your future fish. 
Also, I couldn't help but notice your heater placed in the center of the tank (I had the same problem). Maybe try putting it close to your power head. That would do a few things for you, 1) offset the heater so it won't be so noticable and 2) the warmer water will get circulated very well. Just a suggestion 

Follow up with pics once you get some fish in there!!


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

Cah, that looks like an XP intake to me.  I painted mine black to match the black background on my tank.

Hoamskilet, I think the tank looks fine. I like the dark substrate and background.


----------



## hoamskilet (Dec 29, 2004)

That is an xp intake in the middle. I have one heater at each end along with a koralia at each end (gotta put the second koralia in yet). Also have an AC110 to go with the xp


----------



## sinotto (Oct 15, 2009)

Tank setup is great, especially rocks and gravel, but in my opinion those plants don't look natural..


----------



## cah (Jul 16, 2009)

Don't mean to sound off the wall...but what's an XP inake?? :-?


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

To answer *cah*: Rena XP filter intake...

I love the substrate. Looks very rich and smooth (can you tell I'm craving tonights beer :lol: ). I also feel some of the plants gotta go, but I don't think you have to get rid of all of them.. The red one's gotta go though, since it sort of clashes with the rest...

I also love your rocks (the rock on the far right looks VERY well placed). However, the rest of the rock-work seems to be placed too orderly, or seems man made. Believe me, I know its hard to make it look natural (I re-arranged 3 times before I was semi-happy), but I'd stay away from the "man-made-caves" formations. I think once you get the rock-work arranged naturally, you can leave a few plastic plants where they fit.

Another thing worth mentioning, is water polishing. I know you said you are "_in the process of getting it going_", but you'd be surprised how much a cloudy tank can detract from its beauty.

Nice tank though. I'm envious  . Can't wait to get a tank that size. Great start!! :thumb:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Please don't take this the wrong way but when I see your plants in the tank with the black motif I think about Rave! with glow sticks :dancing: :lol:. I would say ditch the plants and you will look even better.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the gravel and the big rocks but I agree with the others to lose the plants. Or maybe just use 3 or 5 (odd number) of the very small grass plants tucked here and there discreetly, and then that is all.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks good! Not to kick a dead horse but the plants are a bit much. I actually use plants in all my tanks cause I like the way they look but try some more reallistic looking ones. Happy home for happy fish, I say good job.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

keep the plants...offers a nice contrast. throw that natural $#^% out the window. i think it looks great...that red one looks a little outta place though. whats natural anyway?...murky water, muddy substrate, brown hair algea, slimy rotting wood...neh i like your tank

hows it look to you?
my daughter has a little mermaid in her tank, my son has dinosaurs all through his, mother has the buddha, brother has some skulls and a sunken ship and i tell them their tanks look great.

that being said they all ask me why all i have in mine are rocks, sand and a few fake plants :lol:


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

I really like your rockwork. Looks great with the dark sand and you have lots of nice caves and nooks and crannies for the fish to explore. It's tough to keep real plants with Malawis since they tend to dig them up and eat them, but you might want to try some silk plants or ones with more muted colors. Under your lights, yours do look sorta neon. I have some silk plants in my tank and it's hard to tell them from real plants sometimes. They have better movement too as they are more flexible. Also might want to paly around a bit with your plants and group them together more into sort of planted areas and open space. I find that you have them spaced out too much, which brings more attention to them. Very nice setup though...just needs a little tweaking IMO.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Plastic plants--I agree with the nonplastic plant people.

Rockwork--I love the rocks, but the center formation looks "arranged." I would turn the cave to one side so that it provides privacy for any fish that wants "cover." And I would remove the slate pieces and just go with the other chunky great rocks and try to make some large caves with them.

That said, my comments are in the "super-fussy-about-looking-natural" camp, but your tank is about 80% perfect in my eyes and would look awesome with those changes....to me. :wink: This is based on looking at hundreds of photos in the tank section of this site and what has looked best (again, to me). But hey, others like sewer pipes, lumber, clay pots, and castles, so whatever blows your skirt up.  It already looks better than many I have seen.

--Angela


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

I think it's the lighting that does it for me, but I'd lose the redish colored plant. The rest look good IMO. What kind of bulbs are those?


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

yah i agree loose the plant, or just try to get more natural plants with softer colours.

the rock work loks a litle placed rather then natural, 
a ggod trick i use is to place a couple large rocks about three inches from each other in a tringle shape as a base, then, istead of placing the rock where you think you want it, drop it.
(obviously not from the toop of the tank though :lol: )

this will give you rock pile a much more natural look to it. trusy me those fish can fit into some pritty crampy looking spots.

but still cant wait to see you final look! opcorn:


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Your rocks look good, IMO


----------

